# anybody knows Dolores, Alicante



## leeuwerikje (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi,

I found a little bungalow for hire in Dolores, Alicante. Is there anybody who can give me some more information? I'm living on my own so, is there an english community? Is there some movement??? Can you do some yoga or other stuff??
Or is the village and surroundings quite dead? 

It depends on the reactions I get if Iwill hire the place or not...

So pls, if you have some information, pls contact me

many thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's some info about the ayuntamiento de Dolores including activities and facilities

Ayuntamiento de Dolores

There's a plan for immigration, see here
http://www.aytodolores.es/ilive/download/Dolores/2009-01/14/PLAN.pdf?ISUM_=
Seems the Brits are the biggest group followed by Moroccans


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

leeuwerikje said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found a little bungalow for hire in Dolores, Alicante. Is there anybody who can give me some more information? I'm living on my own so, is there an english community? Is there some movement??? Can you do some yoga or other stuff??
> Or is the village and surroundings quite dead?
> ...


I was in Dolores today. There is an amazing Cattery there and a great Dog Kennels very close by which I use frequently. The village itself is pretty quiet. I am not too sure of the exact things but I guess the expat population will be similar to other villages nearby... some but limited... there tends to be a fair old few scattered around the villages in those parts but not any real communities.

Now if you head towards the coast 20 minutes and go to Gran Alacant then there is a huge expat community, so if you want a mainly Spanish life with Brits and other nationalities close by but not on your doorstep then its probably a great place to go.

You have Elche about 20 minutes away also which although in itself has a fairly small expat community it certainly has everything else you could nee including a reasonable CC, and all the yoga your heart could desire!

Hope this gives you some info!


----------



## mambados (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi, I'm from Alicante, near Dolores, you can answer me what do you want. By by


----------

